# This girl gave me her number today



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

I was goofing off with a friend and he took my phone and I was like "NO! I need that! Girls text me sometime!"

And she laughed and told me what I said was really cute and that she would text me so she gave me her number and I gave her mine.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

That is awesome. 

I was at a hotel recently, and the girl at the front desk gave me her number.  It's "0". I tried to call her from home but some other lady answered. I said, "You sound older..." (Mitch Hedberg)


----------



## milou2 (Feb 19, 2013)

that is cute  happy for you


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

awww, that's nice.


----------



## sudo nym (Jan 17, 2013)

the cheat said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> I was at a hotel recently, and the girl at the front desk gave me her number.  It's "0". I tried to call her from home but some other lady answered. I said, "You sound older..." (Mitch Hedberg)


YES!! Mitch Hedberg owns


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

offthechainjoe said:


> I was goofing off with a friend and he took my phone and I was like "NO! I need that! Girls text me sometime!"
> 
> And she laughed and told me what I said was really cute and that she would text me so she gave me her number and I gave her mine.


good one..


----------



## Streiche (Feb 22, 2013)

I love this section of the site instead of me and other people telling stories of anger and sadness and trying to overcome them. It's nice to hear good things that happen sometimes.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

:clap
Nice one dude!


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

...

So you're supposed to call her maybe? :clap

That's how these things work, right?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Grats  So, are you gonna text her or call her?


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Paragon said:


> Grats  So, are you gonna text her or call her?


lol i text her, i feel like calling is awkward


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd feel more at ease with texting too, but this may be helpful:

http://www.simplepickup.com/how-to/talk-to-a-girl-on-the-phone/

Not that I'm involved with PUA stuff at all, but I think there is definitely a lot of useful advice to be taken from it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's TRI-UMPH :lol.


----------



## VirginKing (Oct 31, 2012)

go get em MCLovin !


----------



## BadAtInteracting (Dec 7, 2012)

offthechainjoe said:


> I was goofing off with a friend and he took my phone and I was like "NO! I need that! Girls text me sometime!"
> 
> And she laughed and told me what I said was really cute and that she would text me so she gave me her number and I gave her mine.


That's sweet dude. Have fun with it :yes. Last time I exchanged numbers with someone, I was petrified to text them and was overanalyzing what I should say. But when I actually did text them it was fine and we ended up having a really cool conversation.


----------

